# Calling All Artists Help Pleaseeeee with Basic Catwalk Make Up for Men



## bubbas454 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi

As part of my course I have to apply makeup to a man with stubble and I am really finding it hard as I have never applied make up to a man and as this is a home course I have no one around to help me.

Is it a case of just concealing and using foundation?. Do I need to contour?

I am sooooo confused so any help would be really appreciated.

Thanks

Emma


----------



## GreekChick (Jul 27, 2008)

To hide stubble, apply an extremely fuchsia blush to the hair before applying foundation. What this will do is counteract the darkness and blue-ish tinge of the hairs, so that when you apply foundation on top, there is not gray shadow on the chin area.
I like using Dollymix for this. You can contour slightly right after, but be careful, men are naturally very contoured and bony, especially in the jawline. I would stay away from this area and focus on creating a more healthy look with a really subtle blush (Pinch'O Peach, Tenderling, etc). 
You can also use some brown mascara to make the eyes pop more a bit of concealer just to camouflage any discoloration.


----------



## pixichik77 (Jul 28, 2008)

Drag queen makeup sites/blogs have the best advice for covering stubble; if you indeed want it to dissappear.

However, for catwalk, how much makeup will you really want to put on him? some stubble may not be a bad thing (maybe?) any covering you do will need more foundation over it. You still want him to look like a man.  I discourage mascara straight up; try coating a small brush with gel liner or mascara and apply it that way instead of with the spoolie if he needs a bump on the lashes. I prefer a tawny bronzer to blushes. Sheer coverage under eyes if needed. a non shiny lip balm.


----------

